# You never fail, if you never give up.



## Persistant1 (Apr 4, 2010)

_Decided to move my journal to this website.  Last website I was on wasn't that great.  I've always like ironmagazine anyhow.  I took a few days off from the gym to kind of get my head back on straight.  Had a hard week of work last week.  Tuesday I'm going to jump back on the wagon though. _ 

_Tuesday I'm going to do  3 working sets 1 light, 1 medium, 1 fairly heavy, and 1 drop set_
*BarbellRows:  1 warmup set of 15, 12,12,12, and a downset of 12
PreacherCurls:  12,12,12, and a downset of 12
CableSeatedRows:  12,12,12 and a downset of 12
Uprightrows:  12,12,12 and a downset of 12*

_Than hop on the treadmill and do 45 minutes of cardio: speed intervals_
*2.5mph 5min
3.0mph 5min
3.5mph 5min
4.5mph 5 min
2.5mph 5min
3.0mph 5min
3.5mph 5min
4.5mph 5min
2.5mph 5min = total of 45 minutes
*
_I'll also be keeping track of my food intake and I'll post the weight numbers and total sets ect.  tuesday evening. _


----------



## Persistant1 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Tuesday  04/06/10*

*BarbellRows: * 
45x15-95x12  1min rest
115x12  1min rest
125x12  30 second rest
95x12

*PreacherCurls:*
35x12  1min rest
45x12  1min rest
55x12  30 second rest
35x12

*CableRows:*
80x12  1min rest
110x12  1 min rest
140x12  30 sec rest
80x12

*ReverseGripLatPulldowns:*
80x12  1min rest
110x12  1min rest
140x12   30 sec rest
80x12

*Treadmill:   (total 45minutes)*
2.5mph 5min
3.0mph 5min
3.5mph 5min
4.5mph 5min
2.5mph 5min
3.0mph 5min
3.5mph 5min
4.5mph 5min
2.5mph 5min


----------



## Persistant1 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Wednesday  04/07/10*

*BenchPress:*
45x15-135x12  1 min rest
185x12 1 min rest
205x12  30 sec rest
closegrip bench:  135x12

*TricepCablePushdowns:*
50x12  1 min rest
60x12  1 min rest
70x12  30 second rest
50x12

*DumbbellBenchPress:*
40'sx12  1 min rest
50'sx12  1 min rest
60'sx12  30 second rest
40'sx12

*DumbbellSeatedFrenchPress:*
40x12  1 min rest
60x12  1 min rest
80x12  30 second rest
40x12

*Treadmill:   (total 45minutes)*
2.5mph 5min
3.0mph 5min
3.5mph 5min
4.5mph 5min
2.5mph 5min
3.0mph 5min
3.5mph 5min
4.5mph 5min
2.5mph 5min

*Meal1*
sausage egg and cheese croissant and chocolate milk
*Meal2*
banana and water before workout
*Meal3*
6" ham and cheese sub, milk, and 4 cookies


----------

